# Installierte Pakete ausgeben

## Cloonix

Guten Abend,

ich bin nach langer Zeit wieder auf Gentoo umgestiegen. Leider habe ich so einiges vergessen. Vor allem, wie man sich die installierten Pakete anzeigen lassen kann. Ich habe jetzt das Forum schon durchsucht, aber bei den vielen Beiträgen ist es schwer das Richtige zu finden.

Es ist mit Sicherheit "irgendwo" dokumentiert, aber in "emerge --help" habe ich nichts gefunden.

Gebt mir bitte einen Tipp =)

Danke.

----------

## Vortex375

Also alle installierten Pakete findest du unter /var/db/pkg aber mich würde auch mal interessieren ob es ein Programm gibt, das diese übersichtlich anzeigt. Möglichweise was mit gui für X, wär klasse  :Very Happy: 

Ich meine nicht so ein portage-frontend für X, das keiner braucht, sondern nur ein Programm, das einem ein bisschen hilft den überblick über installierte Pakete zu behalten.

----------

## Voidberg

hallo,

mit einem

```
emerge -ep world
```

werden alle installierten pakete ausgegeben.

alternativ kannst du auch in der datei

```
/var/lib/portage/world
```

nachsehen.

mfg

voidberg

*edit*

da war ich zu langsam :)

----------

## zapata

Falls du dir nur einzelne Pakete anzeigen lassen willst würde ich mir an deiner stelle eix installieren. Ist wesentlich schneller als emerge -s.

```
emerge -avt eix
```

wenn du nach einem bestimmten Paket suchst das schon installiert ist:

 *Quote:*   

> eix -I <paketname> 

 

----------

## think4urs11

```
equery list --installed
```

----------

## Cloonix

Ich danke euch. Ich habe gestern Abend wohl den Wald vor lauter Bäumen nicht mehr gesehen  :Smile: 

MfG

----------

## Earthwings

Es gibt ne englische FAQ dazu: GF3: How do I get a list of installed packages?

@Voidberg: emerge -ep world gibt u.U. Pakete aus, die nicht installiert sind und lässt Pakete aus, die installiert sind - kann beides passieren, wenn sich Abhängigkeiten ändern. /var/lib/portage/world enthält nur eine kleine Teilmenge der installierten Pakete, nämlich die, die nicht als Abhängigkeit eines anderen Pakets installiert wurden.

----------

## STiGMaTa_ch

 *Voidberg wrote:*   

> 
> 
> alternativ kannst du auch in der datei
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Falsch!

Dort stehen nur die Pakete drinn, welche du selber emerged hast. Nicht jedoch deren Abhängigkeiten wie etwa die Libs.

Wie bereits gesagt, ein 

```
equery l
```

 zeigt dir die Paketliste an. equery gehört zum gentoolkit Paket.

Lieber Gruss

STiGMaTa

----------

## smg

Wenn du nur packages die nicht als dep installiert wurden anzeigen lassen willst, dann so:

```
 awk ' { print "#"NR ": " $1 } ' < <(cat /var/lib/portage/world)

```

oder: 

```
sed -n '1,$p' /var/lib/portage/world | nl
```

vielleicht auch perl?

```
perl -e 'open(FILE, "</var/lib/portage/world"); my $c=1;while (<FILE>) { print "#", $.,": ",  $_ ; }'  
```

Geht auch  :Razz: 

(*scnr*)

Bye.

----------

## Earthwings

 *smg wrote:*   

> Wenn du nur packages die nicht als dep installiert wurden anzeigen lassen willst, dann so:
> 
> ```
>  awk ' { print "#"NR ": " $1 } ' < <(cat /var/lib/portage/world)
> 
> ...

 

Was machst du da denn? Die zwei "<" und das cat in der Subshell sind ja mal gar nicht nötig.   :Shocked: 

Oder gleich den -n Parameter von cat benutzen, wenn es nur Zeilennummern sein sollen.

(*scnr*)

----------

## smg

@Earthwings, sorry  :Smile: 

Bye.

----------

## mrsteven

 *Vortex375 wrote:*   

> Ich meine nicht so ein portage-frontend für X, das keiner braucht, sondern nur ein Programm, das einem ein bisschen hilft den überblick über installierte Pakete zu behalten.

 

Wenn du KDE verwendest  :Arrow:  KPackage

----------

## slick

 *Think4UrS11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> equery list --installed
> ```
> ...

 

equery zeigt mir aber immer die Versionsnummer. Gibt es da einen Oneliner um die zu unterdrücken, z.B. was mit Sed?

----------

## meax

 *slick wrote:*   

> 
> 
> equery zeigt mir aber immer die Versionsnummer. Gibt es da einen Oneliner um die zu unterdrücken, z.B. was mit Sed?

 

```
# emerge portage-utils

# qlist -I
```

meax

----------

## slick

 *meax wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> # emerge portage-utils
> 
> ...

 

Danke... scheint wirklich ziemlich fix zu sein im vergleich zu equery  :Smile: 

----------

## think4urs11

 *slick wrote:*   

> equery zeigt mir aber immer die Versionsnummer. Gibt es da einen Oneliner um die zu unterdrücken, z.B. was mit Sed?

 

Spaßeshalber hab ich das mal probiert. Bis zum Beweis des Gegenteils behaupte ich mal das ist (mit 1z sed) unmöglich.

Beispiel: sed -r 's/(.*\/.*)-.*[0-9]\..*/\1/'  fängt xterm-208 u. mime-types-4 nicht sauber ab und ähnliches...

Es gibt ja (als Paketname) u.a.

- foo

- foo-bar

- foo-bar-baz

- foo+'irgendwas'

- foo-v'irgendwas'

- ...

dazu daran hängend Versionsnummern in der Form

- -0.

- -0_alpha

- -0-r1

- -'datum'

- ...

meax qlist -I tippt sich wirklich entschieden schneller   :Rolling Eyes: 

den kannte ich auch bisher nicht.

----------

## Earthwings

Der sed Oneliner zum Entfernen der Versionsnummer ist 

```
sed 's/-[0-9]\{1,\}.*$//'
```

----------

## think4urs11

 *Earthwings wrote:*   

> Der sed Oneliner zum Entfernen der Versionsnummer ist 
> 
> ```
> sed 's/-[0-9]\{1,\}.*$//'
> ```
> ...

 

 :Rolling Eyes:   *staun*

manchmal ist das Leben so einfach... zu viele Bäume hier... ich geh jetzt Säge kaufen

----------

